# Any opinions on "Ocean Kayak"



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi,

I'm interested in starting kayak fishing. In a past life, I have tried whitewater kayaking both w/ hardshell boats and duckies. I dug it but know that fishing uses quite different equipment.

First and foremost, I'm fairly hefty -- 225lbs on a 5'9" frame. I've been looking for a shorter boat 9-13' for transport reasons.

In doing some reading, the tarpon 120 always seems to get very good press / reviews. However, I recently ran across Ocean Kayak's "Drifter Angler" model.

The drifter seems to have a much broader beam and decent weight capacity -- but I have not found much more on it. Does anyone have experience w/ this model / brand -- or can anyone help me understand where it's weak relative to the T120

Realisticly, I would probably use the boat for some freshwater fishing and some light bay / ocean.

Thanks in advance,
Ex


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Excalibur, 

Drifter is a nice boat for heavier person but I believe it is a wet ride. Take a look at Ocean kayak Prowler13 or Malibu X-Factor. Those kayaks can handle your weight and is sea worthy.

let us know if you have any more questions


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I have the prowler 13 and like it. I go 200lb and its a fairly dry ride, though you will get some water backing into the scupper holes when idling or sitting still.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

The Drifter is not a wet ride. It is one of the dryest rides. It's only drawbacks are the small tank well and it's slower because it is 33" wide. It's a nice boat. I have it's little brother, the Caper, and it is an awesome ride too. I think the OK boats are top notch in quality but it seems like they are a little behind on accomodating the needs of fisherman. The Tarpon 12,14, and 16 have better layouts. I am 5'8" and 220. I got a T160i a couple months ago and it's not as 'dry' as the Caper was at 11'. However, I don't really care about that. The T160i has a super layout and is fast as crap. I am very happy with it.

All I need to say about the Caper and Drifter is that 'Kayak Kevin' has both and he just paddled from the panhandle of Florida back to Virginia Beach. He didn't use either of those yaks for the trip but I've been out with him in the Drifter and at minimum he keeps up with the faster yaks.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

I have a Prowler 13 Angler and I love it. It's got plenty of room in the tank well and in the bow hatch for anything I bring and it came with two rod holders. I have gotten wet a couple of times but that was due to me going through some white caps on the outside of the Lesner. If you're trying to save some money the drifter would be a good choice.

Oh and by the way Appomattox River Company has a Caper Angler going for $475. If you live in Va you should give them a call.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

my bad, let me clarify about wet ride in the drifter. The old drifter model is a very wet ride, and new ones are not. If you are going to get a used drifter, make sure you get the new model.

Read more here:
http://kfs.infopop.cc/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/948607442/m/3996086584/r/8476061684#8476061684


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

erfisher said:


> All I need to say about the Caper and Drifter is that 'Kayak Kevin' has both and he just paddled from the panhandle of Florida back to Virginia Beach.


um wow. That's a helluva trip. I would be interested to hear how long it took to paddle around the entire state of FL back up the east coast.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'll be purchasing the Prowler 13 at the end of November... never paddled it but from what i've been reading it seems to be the best of what i'm looking for. now i just gotta wait to get it, rig it up over the winter, and wait until the flatties come back into the bay.

chad's story is on tkaa.org... there's another story on the forums about a guy in CA who paddled open water to hawaii... crazy as that sounds.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

open water to hawaii from cali????    thats cragi or a false tale...


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

If I had to choose between the OK Prowler 13 and Drifter, I would get the P13. Supposedly the weight capacity is 400-450 lbs. and the tankwell holds a full size milk crate. But if you want a super stable yak that definately will carry you and all your crap, the Drifter is the one. I think your weight becomes an issue when you are over 250lbs so at 220 you should be ok in any of the yaks mentioned here including the Caper or any of the Tarpons.

Glen, that crap we were in last night would have put water in ANY kayak. 

By the way, if you want a Caper and are able to pick it up in Virginia, I have one for sale for $400 with padded seat and Scotty rod holder.

Tom


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok guys, dont knock Kayak Kevin. YES he has paddled from Florida to Va Beach. His first trip was from Georgia to Va, that was three years ago. Then last year he paddled from the coast of Fla to Va and this year from further down south of Fla to Va. His boat is a Manta. Not sure what brand it is but he is a paddling and fishing machine. He story was written up in the Pilot. WWW.TKAA.ORG has Kevins story, go read it for yourself ~~~~


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

The Manta is a Ocean Kayak but they don't make it anymore.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.tkaa.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=30&hl=hawaii

theres the link on the story to hawaii... believe it or not, still worth the read.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Anything can be done with enough time and money involved. A woman rowed a boat from Florida to Africa. A parapalegic guy sailed around the world non stop and never started his engine once. What makes Kevin's trip cool is that he is just a regular guy. Not a prince or son of an oil tycoon, just a guy from OV who likes to paddle ALOT and see new places. 

Tom


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*get it, then a tarpon next year*

the ocean is not half the boat as a tarpon 160, if you buy it now you will be in a 160 next year, better glide and so much more fishability


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

permit said:


> the ocean is not half the boat as a tarpon 160, if you buy it now you will be in a 160 next year, better glide and so much more fishability



I don't know about that. My OK Prowler 13 has never done me wrong. I've been in 3 to 4 foot rollers in the bay and in white caps and haven't had any problems. If anything I'll be in a Prowler 15 next year.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

The argument can be made between the Tarpon and the Prowler all day long with no winner. They are both great fishing yaks for the money. Neither are bottom line starters nor are they the most expensive out there.
The only way to decide which is best for you is to try both (P13, P15, T120, T140 and T160i) in different lengths.
All of these plus many others are being used in the lower Chesapeake bay everyday.


Robert


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

one of the staff at blue ridge mountain sports assured me that the WS yaks were made of better plastic... now correct me if i'm wrong, but aren't they both made of the same old polypropylene plastic? the WS yaks seem like they'd be a little lighter, but i don't see how they'd be any more durable.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

WS kayaks are thicker than OC yaks...


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

They are both made with plastic. All the companies use different formuals to make their kayaks. They are always tring new mixtures to make a strong yet lightweight kayak. Right now most of the sit on top kayaks weigh between 50 to 60lbs. The Malibu with all the hatches weighs about 70lbs.
Like I said in the pervious post, both the Tarpon and Prowler can handle the lower bay.
The weight can come it to play depending on how you plan to transport your kayak (vehicle) or if you have a bad back. Also could be a factor if you have to drag the kayak a long distance from your vehicle to the water an back (they do make carts to fit SOT kayaks or they are easy to make). 


Robert


----------

